# SCRATCH CLIMAX A



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Test for post image


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

why my image is fuzzy? but click on rigth and open


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Works okay for me. I think you have inserted a link to the picture and not inserted the picture as I have.

Alan


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice weathering. Is it wood? 
How about some more information on the hows and whys? 

Harvey C.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Jean Gilles Durand on 19 May 2013 02:47 AM 

Test for post image

------------------
Jean, You have linked the thumbnail image and specified a larger size. That's why it has no definition. See the different URL's between yours and Alan's one.

http://i83.servimg.com/u/f83/12/26/88/65/th/dscf4511.jpg
http://i83.servimg.com/u/f83/12/26/88/65/dscf4511.jpg

Go to the page that has the large image displayed then right click->Copy Image then in anything but the Quick Reply Editor right click->Paste. (Use Reply or Edit) 
---------------------

The model, I see you have climax trucks. Did you make them from scratch too? Yeah, and what drive are you using? 

Andrew


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice! What mechanism is that under there?


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Some photos more





























To be continued


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mongo LIKE ...Is it a two speed like the prototype?


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank to all for your interest.
This machine is complety scatch, except the Mabuchi motor, accommodated in the fire-box ,the wheels bachman and the pinions.
The boiler is a plastic tube, the rest is in plasticard. The frame and the cabin are wooden.
There are two speeds but i had enough place for the neutral, the damage.
I used of the bomb "anthracite grey" automobile for the boiler, the frame and trucks, the cabin is painted in the brush with various 
master keys of paint Humbrol
She is not ended, remains to darken the brass, retouch of paint, decals and to install a radio control
Sorry for my english, is a traductor










To be continued


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Your work is a piece of art. If it runs as good as it looks, you sir have a great engine. Also I can see some other interesting equipment in the background if you can post some pictures of the items in the background that would be interesting to see. Thanks for what you have posted.


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Pete for your interest for ma Climax, one moment i believed that she did no interest the readers of this forum. 
No, i do not consider that it is a piece of art, only that i put it my heart to realize her and that i redid three times the frame. 
I understand through your comments that you like this king of machine, know that the next one will be Heisler while trying to end my Shay 2645 
The stand on which you see my engine is the WOODPECKER network in 7/8. With my friend Roger, we make 
the same things but no in the same scale. 
Here the link:http://www.woodpecker2ft.net/


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting for your web site to see some of your other work. Again what you and your friend have made is awesome. You seem to enjoy the old lumber yard trains. If you every get to the states you should try to get to the cass railroad. It is located west Virginia I am sure you will enjoy your train ride. They run the shays if you go on the computer and enter cass railroad you will see what they have for you to see and ride.


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

*Scratch climax a*

I join some photos, continuation has the request of Crusty








































To follow for others


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, what a marvelous piece of work!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Jean. Cést magnifique! Totally a work of art mate. Two thumbs up for this effort.


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Jean. That gives me some more inspiration. I'm using a Bachmann Climax for my running gear. But your model gives me some more ideas.


----------

